# Cams and finger shooting



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

I have 2002 Hoyt ProTec with the XT3000 limbs and Command cams+. This bow is used strictly for hunting and even with my 32 inch draw length I have very little finger pinch and shoot it quite well. Just wondering if anyone else finger shoots a similar hunting bow.

Tom


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

not i , but i had a 2003 protec with cam and 1/2 for a short while and hated it . right now i'm agonizing over whether to buy another one that has wheels . everyone that has a protec seems to like them but after the one with the cams i really don't know what to do about buying another .


----------



## fishin508 (Sep 1, 2008)

shot a hoyt with wheels for years.picked up a 08 vantage x8 last year on at it has cam&half plus that i am having a real hard time getting use to.i find myself going back to the old fast flite just for the extra valley


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

I had a Hoyt Seven 37 w/ Cam 1/2 + I couldnt shoot it well or tune w/ fingers ..then I had a Vantage 8 w/ same cams ..just cant shoot the newer cams.IM currently shooting a Hoyt Vetrix w/ Vector cams @ 36" A-A & 29 " draw ..shoots fine w/ fingers for me


----------



## Bulletpusher55 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm shooting a Hoyt ProTec w/LXPro limbs and it has cams not wheels. Man I love this bow more than any bow I've ever slung arrows from. I had not shot a bow in many years, and when I got this one a friend said shoot it with a wrist release. So I started out shooting with that. I got tired real quick of a trigger dangling from my wrist getting in my way. I went to fingers which is all I had ever shot up to that point. I can now shoot as tight a group with fingers as I did with the release. I don't think I'll ever go back to the release. I don't know what it would be like with wheels but with cams its a very great pleasure.

Bulletpusher


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

I should add that I also had one of Hoyt's very early cam bows. This was back in the day of teardrop cables. Still have a scar from when one of the cables broke and put a teardrop into my forearm. All of my bows have been Hoyts including a very long ATA Pro Hunter and a very long ATA Provantage. I actually shoot the 40+ inch bows as well as the longer ones. Again, I'm not a target shooter. I do shoot a lot but am satisfied with grouping my arrows in the kill zone at 40+ yards.

Tom


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

I shoot a ultratec xt3000 limbs with spiral cams great groups with broadheads out to 40 yards 125 gr montecs shoot from the back of the bow if you creep this set up will let you know  4 great pope and young bucks with this bow


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I had a Protec with the 4000 limbs. It was a great shooting bow but when the plastic limb rockers started to break and Hoyt forced me to work through a pro-shop I decided that wasn't the type of company I wanted to work with. I'm happy to support the local pro-shop but for me the closest one was 40 miles away. When I have to drive 40 miles to get a $10.00 plastic part well that just doesn't make sense. On top of that it took Hoyt 3 tries to send me the correct one so that equated to 120 miles of driving. 

Any way it shot nice but not that nice. Some lucky sole bought from me off Ebay.


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

Just got a Vantage X8 WITH Cam 1/2 Plus...75% let off mods....I love it.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

strikefirst said:


> Just got a Vantage X8 WITH Cam 1/2 Plus...75% let off mods....I love it.


I like the cam 1/2 plus. But after putting the 75% let off mods on I liked them way better. It makes them feel more like a wheel once you go into the valley.


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

Boyd said:


> I like the cam 1/2 plus. But after putting the 75% let off mods on I liked them way better. It makes them feel more like a wheel once you go into the valley.


I took you're recommendation and that's why I bought what I did.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

strikefirst said:


> I took you're recommendation and that's why I bought what I did.


I really was totally taken by surprise with the results of this combo. I thought the 75% let-off would make the drop off feel more like a "Hatchet Cam". I've never been so happy to be wrong.


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

The first time I drew her back I was giggling like a school girl. Almost makes me not miss the days of my Pearson Millionaire...almost.


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

I hunt with a C3. It's similar. Works fine for me as a hunting bow. The Hoyt should be just fine as a hunting bow.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't shoot a Hoyt, but I do shoot a bow with cams. I have a Martin Couger lll with the Nitrous B cams. I shoot with fingers and it has 80% let off with a 40 1/4" ATA length. It is real smooth forgiving and I like it alot.
Don.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

tguil said:


> I have 2002 Hoyt ProTec with the XT3000 limbs and Command cams+. This bow is used strictly for hunting and even with my 32 inch draw length I have very little finger pinch and shoot it quite well. Just wondering if anyone else finger shoots a similar hunting bow.
> 
> Tom


I just sold that exact bow last spring and wished I hadn't of done that! One of those dumb moments when I thought I should get something newer and better. I bought it new and killed alot of deer with it, I would definitely take it back if I had the opportunity!


----------



## Archerone (Mar 30, 2006)

*Go C2 cams*

I decided to try Hoyt's C2 cams with fingers after a few of the AT members said that they liked the feel of them with fingers. I bought a used 2007 Ultra Elite with XT3000 limbs and C2 cams. I played with that setup and found that I had picked a too short of draw length. I bought the next size up C2 cams and it fit perfect. I shot it without the draw stop so I had a small valley. The C2 cam is 65% let off so it felt good when released. I was able to play with the brace height which IMHO makes it more forgiving.
I then took a 2004 UltraTec and setup it as my hunting bow. I used the same deflection Limbs, except in camo, and the same size C2 cams, except black, and same length strings/cables, camo, as my Ultra Elite. It shoots very well for me. I just harvested an Elk in October with it at 45 yards. I also setup a 2005 Protec except I used XT2000 camo limbs and I used the specs from Hoyt for a Pro Elite with XT2000 limbs and a C2 cams to finish the setup. 
I have found that the Cam and 1/2 which was on both my UltraTec and ProTec originally did not feel right when I shot them. I also had pulled back the spiral Cam on another bow and the valley was just like a stop. I need a valley.
I have not shot the Protec in the field yet since I put on the C2 cams last month.


----------

